# What's the most common size stone used??



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello if I new how to post a poll I woul. But I'm curios what is the most common size stows used. I still don't know all of them still confused on SS10 or SS6 I am going to try it out but don't want to buy an odd ball size. Also how much is Gross. Lol sorry. Say for instance comes with one Gross??? Thanks


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The most popular size stone is definitely ss10. After that you'll get different people with different opinions. I personally don't like using ss6 but some people use them a lot. Some people say that they hardly ever use ss20 but I use them a ton! I use ss10 first, then ss16 and ss20, and last ss6.

A gross is 12 dozen which equals 144. It's not very many rhinestones at all if you're using templates. They key is to brush on way more than what you actually need.

A good place to start is getting 10 gross bags of the most popular colors such as Crystal Clear, Sapphire, Light Siam, Citrine, Sun or Hyacinth, etc.


----------



## dssbats (Oct 15, 2011)

where is the best source for these?


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

There are lots of people on here that sell stones. I wold not buy on eBay. It is a real hit or miss.

Chinese are the bottom, Korean,, machine cut, you will pay more per gross for every level you go up. If you don't know about templates, check out sticky flock on you tube , you can see what Stephanie is talking about when she says templates.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

does anyone know how many stones an average shirts takes, well to be a little more specific lets say a football mom the football on top and M football M under


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> does anyone know how many stones an average shirts takes, well to be a little more specific lets say a football mom the football on top and M football M under


I think it depends on the text. My Football Mom design has about 700-800 rhinestones in it.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I think it depends on the text. My Football Mom design has about 700-800 rhinestones in it.


 
thanks i was just looking at rhinestone i can just divided that with the cost of them thanks to come up with that portion im not sure what transfer tape cost im assuming cents for that size of image i hope lol.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> thanks i was just looking at rhinestone i can just divided that with the cost of them thanks to come up with that portion im not sure what transfer tape cost im assuming cents for that size of image i hope lol.


Yep and the best part is that you can use the transfer tape over and over. I use each piece anywhere from 5-10 times per piece. I have a bin full of used tape.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> Yep and the best part is that you can use the transfer tape over and over. I use each piece anywhere from 5-10 times per piece. I have a bin full of used tape.


 

wow i didn not know that that is the tape you pick up the stones with and heat press it right. i can use that again


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> wow i didn not know that that is the tape you pick up the stones with and heat press it right. i can use that again


Yep. Sometimes I prefer to use the used pieces because they peel so nicely off of the shirt. Not great for storing transfers but perfect for if you're making a few transfers to put on your shirts right then.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for that tip while i have ou here im at your site and your files for sale for instince the athletic double line how big are the letters and whn i have the file can i increase the size of the letters if i want??


----------

